# Health department raids picnic on a farm.



## Queen Mum (Nov 13, 2011)

Click here This is JUST CRAZY!


----------



## TigerLilly (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow...how much more ridiculous can things get?


----------



## kstaven (Nov 14, 2011)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> Wow...how much more ridiculous can things get?


You may be surprised at how nuts things get.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 14, 2011)

Not surprised in the least bit.  Gee that Rural Council Committee coming to light.  See, Government doesn't want you to be self sufficient.  How dare you.  

Shame, but it will get worse.  

And the FDA?  That's a huge joke in itself.  No labels, no packaging.  And what was the Government reasoning behind having to protect you from yourself?  Where's the proof?  

Shame, but it will get worse.  Can't disturb McDonald's farm's profits.  And when McDonald's farms fail, where do you think they will get their replacements?  Can we say your farm?  Did you ever notice how McDonalds is the only fast food beef restaurant that does NOT advertise as US beef.  Hmmm....

But anyway, it's coming and it will get worse.   Desperate men do desperate things in desperate situations.


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

Farms in Ohio organized a bunch of "farm to fork" type of events this fall without incident.  That story was just plain crazy.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 14, 2011)

FYI, in regard to McDonalds and other fast food restaurants, unless that burger says 100% beef, don't be surprised if what you are chowing down on is actually ground horse meat. I saw a news piece on this subject earlier this year... then of course I was in the grocery store and saw a tube of "100% ground" It didn't say beef...


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

McDonalds DOES have an excellant track record, however, for humane animal slaughter and generally keeps it's origin of growth, processing and production is within the country where the food is served.  In other words, if the food is served in the US, the meat usually is produced in the US.  If served in China, the meat is usually produced in China, etcetera.  

I'm not saying that it is healthy food, but as for the production and care and processing of the animals, they are to be commended for their practices on that score.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2011)

[sarcasm on]
Well, if the Bledsoe's had just gotten on board, teamed up with ADM etc, and joyfully embraced the corporate farm structure, used Genetically Modified produce, kowtowed to every single little govt agency self empowered tyrant that thinks they have a bit of power over each of us, there wouldn't have been a problem. Gee--What WERE these people thinking? That they know more about safe production practices than someone sitting in a corner office regulatory setting far from the soil and sun? Never forget folks--"We are your gooberment--trust us----here to serve-here to help".
[/sarcasm off]


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 15, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> McDonalds DOES have an excellant track record, however, for humane animal slaughter and generally keeps it's origin of growth, processing and production is within the country where the food is served.  In other words, if the food is served in the US, the meat usually is produced in the US.  If served in China, the meat is usually produced in China, etcetera.
> 
> I'm not saying that it is healthy food, but as for the production and care and processing of the animals, they are to be commended for their practices on that score.


Really...hmmm, OK if you say so.  Totally respectfully disagree on that one.  But to each his own. 

BTW, this is the same company that tried to tell us that the quarter pounder with cheese styrofoam container was bio-degradable.  Yep, its true.  Styrofoam..biodegrable.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2011)

Virtually everything is "biodegradable"--- given enough time.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 15, 2011)

greybeard said:
			
		

> Virtually everything is "biodegradable"--- given enough time.


Yea true.. but 25 years beats 2,500.    That's like waiting for a superfund site to clean itself so you can consider it safe for a park.  Well we, the residents are now paying liability insurance to turn our Superfund site into a park.    I wonder what that total bill will be in the end.  But I won't be around in 2,500 years to see it, but like I said I'm a Kill Joy and already proved it won't work.  Oh well.  Facts are facts, and must never look at facts.   We're progressive.  Yea right.  Oh well,  :/


----------



## elevan (Nov 15, 2011)

BYH RULES


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 15, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't using information from McDonalds sources.  I was referring to information from several  independent sources that monitor their animal production and slaughter.  I don't give a whit about what McDonalds advertises.  The fact is, their corporate guys had to be convinced that it was economically more beneficial to use humane practices and local production.  But it was done.   It continues to be monitored independently.  But in the end, it give McDonalds good PR and so out of the [sarcasm] goodness of their corporate little hearts [/sarcasm] (thanks Greybeard)  they have continued the practice for quite a number of years.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 15, 2011)

Sometimes these urban legends are just silly.

Lets thing about it.  There have been rumours of horse meat, cow eyeballs, and earthworms being mixed in hamburger meat to cut cost. I remember a a rumor going around once that they fried their meat in liquifyied cow brains.

All of those ingredient cost more than ground beef, it RAISE costs. As would using some of the by-products that people like to worry about, such as bones and hooves.  It put a lot of wear and tear on eqipment to grind up hooves and the like.

McDonalds does, however, use meat that was slaughtered within the country of origin (USA chains use USA meat etc).  Again, this is cost effective, it costs a lot of money to ship and cool meat, pluse go thru inspection processes.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 16, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Sometimes these urban legends are just silly.
> 
> Lets thing about it.  There have been rumours of horse meat, cow eyeballs, and earthworms being mixed in hamburger meat to cut cost. I remember a a rumor going around once that they fried their meat in liquifyied cow brains.
> 
> ...


Sorry no rumor, but I'll stay out of it.  I see the signs.  No facts discussed here. 

One more point before I leave, 2 BILLION of our tax dollars goes to McDonalds every year for corporate welfare to advertise OVERSEAS.  Hmmmm......


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 16, 2011)

That article is just infuriating.  Not only was that a waste of food, it was a waste of life, time, energy, money, etc, etc...I feel badly for the critters that were butchered to make a meal (lamb meatballs) only to have them dumped into the trash and have bleach poured on them.  Did anyone see the footage?  There were tubs and tubs of fresh produce.  AND, the fact that they could neither compost this food nor give it to their pig is mind boggling.  I can't imagine how helpless they felt.


----------

